# Hello, peeps from Colin, Mary & Badger!



## CalmIrony (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi all.

After years as tenting folk, My wife and I (rather, my wife and dog and I) have gone a bit mental and bought us a campervan! We are now the happy owners of a 2006 Trigano Tribute van conversion. We bought it from the lovely Julian at South West Campervan Hire where it has been a hardworking family van for many years. We found this site through a chance meeting with Wild Camping members Steve and Louise (and their lovely boy Tommy) when we had our first wild-camp on Clifton Downs two weekends ago. They told us all about this community, but failed to give us their user names. so we have checked it out, and joined up (and paid up even!) So if you find this post, guys - it's all your fault we're on here!

We are Colin, Mary and Badger (a cunning little Jack Russell Terrier) and we live in South Devon, near Newton Abbot. We hope to get out and about much more now we have our new toy (new to us, o'course!), starting with Bridport/West bay in Dorset this coming weekend for my birthday! (woooo!)

So - hello everyone.  (Calm Irony is an anagram of Colin Mary, BTW, as it is both of us that will be running this account) (probably)

Colin.


----------



## wtrlnds64 (Jul 13, 2015)

*Hello there...*

Enjoy your new ventures...


----------



## jeanette (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello and :welcome::camper:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello!

How are you? That was a good evening - was great to meet you. Glad you've joined up, this is a good site 

Good trip back home? And Happy Birthday for the weekend!


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 13, 2015)

I'd posted about that old German van, and mentioned you...

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...ymer-spotted-how-old.html?highlight=old+hymer


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jul 13, 2015)

CalmIrony said:


> Badger (a cunning little Jack Russell Terrier)



Is there any other sort?


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi and welcome along to this great site.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome, we are also proud owner's of a Trigano Tribute panel van Conversion, our van is my Avitor.!

jt


----------



## rockape (Jul 13, 2015)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Is there any other sort?


She said CUNNING/ that  is also spelt CUNNING!!!!!!!!


----------

